# My new to me Cannondale (pics)



## glader60 (May 4, 2006)

I picked up this used XL/M Cannondale.It looks brand new with not a scratch on it. I changed out the rim brakes for Avid BB7s with 203mm rotors and put on a White Bros Magic 100T fork with 20mm TA.. I installed a Tamer Pivot plus for the stroker, a Thudbuster would be too tall.

I looked up the serial number and it appears to be a 2002. The person I bought it from said it was a 2005, so I think they may have just bought the frame from NOS and had it built up since the components don''t match any stock bike.

This is my 1st tandem and I'm just getting use it. It is so different than single, handling is so slow and the length is well, loooooooonnnnnnggggggggg. The big thing is the lower bottom bracket, which I assume is since this is a Cannondale, they never really offered a aggressive geometry MTB tandem. I think this is what they call a street tandem, there is no label on the frame like MT1000. Maybe if I get hooked on MTB tandeming, I'll get something more current geometry. .


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Cannondale tandems are great bikes. We loved our 1998 MT3000, our first tandem.

Some of the earlier frames have better headtube angles than later frames. I never crunched the forks trail dimension in regards to the Cannondale specifically. The general chart I plotted could offer some insight.

My guess though is you removed a rigid Fatty fork, which does have value so don't just dump it, and installed the WB 100. This may have slowed the steering a bit. Don't get wrapped up in all of that, just ride wheels off it and make upgrades later if possible.

PK


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Great looking tandem! Ride the wheels off it and have some fun. That's what they're for.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Ohhh, that will be fun!

We've never had a bad ride on our '98.

-F


----------



## glader60 (May 4, 2006)

*Fun*

Thanks for the complements. The bike is allot of fun and we've taken on some mild dirt trails. Lots of communication and getting used to synchronizing pedal strokes/coasting for the larger bumps. Tight switchbacks are a challenge since the length of this thing is so long. I feel like I'm driving a semi...LOL


----------

